# The 3 bettas that pulled my heart strings at Walmart



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

So I went to one last trip to Walmart in my home town before moving a few days ago and well...they had bettas there. Now normally they are decent at that walmart and the fish look healthy and the water in the cups are clean. I just like to look at them  well...this time...ugh I think they bought fish that were too young, especially the females the food fed to them was too big! Full of fungus their cups were and gah most of the females were dead. I couldn't help it...I bought 2 females because they were so small and cute, I have never seen them that small in the stores before and one male. He was so pretty and his cup was the dirtiest so I grabbed him as well. The females are definitely too young to be being held in a store...I think anyways.

I know I know...perhaps it was not best to support walmart bettas...but I just couldn't leave them :-(

At least the cashier seemed concerned for them when I bought them maybe she will go take a look even though it's not her position there.

View attachment 8079


Pip squeak lol well cause she is tiny. She loves attention lol

View attachment 8080


Chance, well because I was there by chance. She had no color when I bought her, looks like she will be red 

View attachment 8081


Malachite, because he is extremely shimmering in person, he reminds me of the mineral. His poor fins are tangled looking and he is very scared of me still :-(


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

Aw, poor things. I'm glad you decided to get them. I've noticed that a lot of Wal Mart stores seem to be carrying younger and younger bettas, which can't be good for the poor babies.


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

TigerLily said:


> Aw, poor things. I'm glad you decided to get them. I've noticed that a lot of Wal Mart stores seem to be carrying younger and younger bettas, which can't be good for the poor babies.



I know, they don't seem to understand how to care for the younger ones, and that it's not as easy as the older ones. You should have seen the big betta pellets they were feeding them. I have been feeding them the tubifex worms in my breeding diet for them because it's all they can fit so far. Or I have to break up flakes super small.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Awwwww... That's so nice. Good luck with them and keep us posted on their progress.

At least they have a good home now and a shot at life.


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

awwww, the girls are so cute! and oh boy is malachite handsome. i've noticed that too, i keep seeing younger and younger bettas. when i got tinkerbell she was so itty bitty that she couldn't eat the pellets they fed them, i had to cut the pellets into tiny pieces with a razor blade for her!


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

Thanks Romad  I hope they can make it, they seem to be still stressed but they are starting to gain color which seems to be a good sign. The girls love to eat their worms, lol quite violent looking!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

How cute!! I'm glad you got them, someone needs to give them good homes :] I love Pipsqueak, she is adorable! And I have a buddy named Chance for the reason I gave him a 2nd chance at life, but he is blue. Keep us posted!


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

sunkissedinCA said:


> awwww, the girls are so cute! and oh boy is malachite handsome. i've noticed that too, i keep seeing younger and younger bettas. when i got tinkerbell she was so itty bitty that she couldn't eat the pellets they fed them, i had to cut the pellets into tiny pieces with a razor blade for her!



awww poor tinkerbell, she sounds small as well! Good thing she has a good betta parent looking after her


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

nochoramet said:


> How cute!! I'm glad you got them, someone needs to give them good homes :] I love Pipsqueak, she is adorable! And I have a buddy named Chance for the reason I gave him a 2nd chance at life, but he is blue. Keep us posted!



Thanks :-D that is so funny we thought of the same name


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Awww, all 3 of them are pretty!! Good luck with them and keep us posted on their progress.


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

thanks drama  I shall


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh they are gorgeous!!!!

Malachite!!!  LOVE HIM! i'm pretty sure he's a dragon.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Circe & Lani were also very small when i bought them from Walmart. Good luck with your girls! They're very cute. Malachite is sooo pretty, and I love his name.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

I love your girls. They look so young, and it's not just the size! Fatten them up and they should be beautiful when they grow up.

I can only picture what kind of conditions they where in, poor Malachite has fin rot! Aww and he looks so sad! It's a good thing they all have a great home now.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Your females are adorable! LOVE the male! He looks like a dragon to me too.


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone  I am hoping thos girls will fatten up, especially my red girl, she is emaciated looking. My blue girl now has the look of a full belly after I feed her, her four tubifex worms  

Malachite seems to be adjusting, but is fins look gah still bad. I am buying him a 5 gallon to split with another one of my males soon, so that should help his fins.

I thought he looked like a dragon! I wasn't sure because I am used to them looking white on aquabid, but his looked similar to how dragon scales look, I am not totally familiar with this type as I have never seen a dragon betta in real life. Thanks guys for helping me verify this, that's so cool I have never owned a dragon betta before  exciting!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

It is very exciting to own a dragon betta.


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

BettaxFishxCrazy said:


> It is very exciting to own a dragon betta.


He grows more beautiful every day! I can't believe how shiny he is...it's crazy!


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

UPDATE: The 2 girls and boy are doing great!!! Both girls have gotten their full color and Pip squeak (the blue girl) has actually grown! Chance is still really scared of everything but she is a red girl  she has filled out but not gotten any bigger. Malachite is doing fine, his fins have straightened out a bit and he is now eating and swimming like a champ. He is even building a nest already! He's a great little guy!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

That's great! I'm glad they're doing good.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

They are lucky that you came and got them. I hate stores that keep bettas in bad condition


----------

